# Need a Profile Pic



## Volcanic Canine (Sep 9, 2017)

I need a Profile Picture made b/c i'm new here. Maybe a Canine that is black and red themed. Thx


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 9, 2017)

Volcanic Canine said:


> I need a Profile Picture made b/c i'm new here. Maybe a Canine that is black and red themed. Thx


Can you be more specific??


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 9, 2017)

How's something sort of like this?


----------



## Volcanic Canine (Sep 10, 2017)

That's a good start. Thx


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

Good news! I'm open for commissions!
forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - Redhusky - Digital Comissions


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 10, 2017)

V2


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 10, 2017)

Heya! I can do something kawaii for free! Here's a few examples,
www.furaffinity.net: Here ya go, Dari by WolfoxeCrevan
www.furaffinity.net: Art for @Bedlams by WolfoxeCrevan
www.furaffinity.net: art for SveltColt by WolfoxeCrevan
And so much more! What do you think?


----------



## Volcanic Canine (Sep 10, 2017)

is there any furry artists that make profile pics for free. With shading and full color?


----------



## Austin Silver (Sep 10, 2017)

Volcanic Canine said:


> is there any furry artists that make profile pics for free. With shading and full color?


I would be very surprised


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Heya! I can do something kawaii for free! Here's a few examples,
> www.furaffinity.net: Here ya go, Dari by WolfoxeCrevan
> www.furaffinity.net: Art for @Bedlams by WolfoxeCrevan
> www.furaffinity.net: art for SveltColt by WolfoxeCrevan
> And so much more! What do you think?


Your style is darling!


----------

